# Special Offer for HTS Members on a Panasonic PT-EA8000U Projector



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Here's an excellent chance for members of HTS to grab a fabulous projector at the lowest price offered by an authorized dealer.

*AGI* has a few Panasonic PT-AE8000U projector’s they will offer at below market price because the boxes were damaged. Panasonic repacked them in brown, unlabeled boxes and HTS members can pick one up at $200 below the normal cost. 

Not only will you save $200 from the lowest price on the Internet from an authorized Panasonic dealer... you will also receive the $100 mail-in rebate, the free 3D glasses, and a three year warranty... if purchased by the end of March.

Supplies are limited and the extra rebate, free glasses and extra year warranty expires at the end of this month, so don't waste time in getting your order in asap.

*Panasonic PT-AE8000U Projector Special*

I own this projector myself and will say that it is indeed everything it is cooked up to be... awesome!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I wish I had the $$$ now! Hopefully some cash will start coming in soon.


----------

